# Ultegra update?



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got a new used '04 Specialized Allez CroMo Comp Double. It has the Ultegra Flightdeck group on it and I'm wondering if Shimano has updated the group since then. Thanks,
Ethan


----------

